# [SOLVED] External USB DVD+RW Drive mount problems

## JimAdams

I could really use some help on this.

I am having problems attempting to use/mount my external pioneer DVR-SK12D DVDRW drive, dmesg reports the following:

```

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: PIONEER   Model: DVD-RW  DVR-K12D  Rev: 1.00

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

If i am correct this means that the device should be /dev/sg0, when i try to mount /dev/sg0 I receive the following:

```
bash-2.05b# mount -t iso9660 /dev/sg0 /mnt/cdrom

mount: /dev/sg0 is not a block device
```

I have scsi cdrom support and usb support compiled in the kernel, so I am at a loss as what I need to do to make this work.

BTW this is kernel 2.6.11-r5 if that helps

Any help would be greatly appreciatedLast edited by JimAdams on Tue Apr 12, 2005 11:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

Try fdisk -l to see if it is detected under any other interface. As root.

----------

## JimAdams

Here are the results of fdisk -l

```
bash-2.05b# fdisk -l

Disk /dev/hda: 40.0 GB, 40007761920 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4864 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1          33      265041   83  Linux

/dev/hda2              34          96      506047+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3
```

It doesn't appear to be listed, any other thoughts?

----------

## i92guboj

The things that I think you need into your kernel are:

-usbcore and at least one of uhci_hcd/ohci_hcd

-ehci_hcd if usb 2.0

-usb mass storage

-scsi support

-/dev/scsi legacy support (not sure, thou)

-scsi cdrom support

I never have tried an usb burner, so im not totally sure of what the issue could be, but I think that, maybe, you are missing the usb mass storage support. The kernel detects some kind of usb drive, but do not properly handle it for any reason. It is evident that the rest of the stuff is there, because you cant select scsi support without having the rest, so the only candidate is the mass storage driver. Check it out.

----------

## JimAdams

here is my config i believe everything is there that should be though i did not see anything about /dev/scsi legacy in the kernel config menu, I have also boldfaced what i believe to be pertinent.

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> #
> 
> # Block devices
> ...

 

----------

## i92guboj

```
CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y
```

Sorry, i mean /proc/scsi legacy support, that you have already, so thats not the point.  :Crying or Very sad: 

I'm annoyed with this, I never used cd driver under usb, but I use a lot of another storage devices (cameras, portage hds, cards, etc) and all works with these settings. The only thing that you should need in addiction to my config is

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y
```

That you already have.  :Confused: 

Maybe the problem is somewhere in your usb. Have you tried ohci instead uhci? Do the rest of usb devices (if any) work correctly?

----------

## JimAdams

I'm at work right now I'll have to wait until 18:00 EST to try anything.  I have tried a usb flash drive but receive the same issue, I just figured I'd best tackle one issue at a time.  The issues are probably related so it will most likely be an issue of killing two birds with one stone.  I setup my kernel per the instructions on the gentoo wiki for the Asus S5n for the most part so i think everything should be correct there.  It is something probably obvious that I overlooked.

----------

## i92guboj

One thing you could do is compile these related things in modules, so you can manually load them one by one and see what the kernel says with dmesg. I'd try first with the flash drive, but the two thigs should really make no difference. Also try the uhci thing.

Just one thing, make sure that the kernel that you are using is the same that you just compiled. It would not be the first time that something similar happens. You can check the kernel compilation date by doing uname -a, and so make sure that the running kernel is the one that you compiled five minutes ago.

----------

## JimAdams

I am such an idiot, uname -a reports a the kernel was compiled Apr 7, apparently when i was compiling and performing make install, i had been forgetting to mount /boot.  I'll chalk this one up to my stupidity, thanks for all of your help 6thpink.  As a warning to everyone else, do not repeat my mistake, make sure you mount /boot  :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

None to do with stupidity, I've given this same advice much times, and I know of it because some day it happened to me also, this has happened to us all at least once.

The really stupid thing would be to copy ntldr into /boot and try to use it as your linux kernel. Btw, glad you solved this anoying thing  :Wink: 

----------

## rush_ad

i have the same problem but i cant solve it.

----------

